# How to tell a customer where to go



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

About 10:30 tonight I am sitting at the hospital and a guy calls up and starts swear at me as soon as I answer the phone...

Not a good time to piss me off....

His sewage pump in his lift chamber has either failed or is plugged up....

About 8 months ago we replaced his check valve on this pump ...

He starts off yelling and that I have to get my arse over there right now and I have to pay to pump out the sewage tank to find the problem and so on...

I stopped him in his tracks...

I ask him is this a way to ask for help being rude off the get go...

Thinking he would change his tune...

Nope he just keeps going on with his BS ...

So I told him you know what I am going to do with this phone .... I am going to take it and shove it up your arse...

I hear him just keep yapping on... So I hung up on the idiot....

Oh well sucks to be him....

Hopefully he treats the next guy with more respect


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Good for you. One little suggestion. If you're going to be shoving a phone somewhere - use his phone, not yours.

Hope your Mom is comfortable dude.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Ya dont they will tell themselves!:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> Good for you. One little suggestion. If you're going to be shoving a phone somewhere - use his phone, not yours.
> 
> Hope your Mom is comfortable dude.


Thanks 
You are right... It would be a lot better to use his phone because I would need mine back...

Hopefully this guy is swimming in his own crap...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

GOT TO GO SOMEONE SAYS THERE SWIMMING IN CRAP!:laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Would you have handled this phone call differently if you were not in the hospitol?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I would have let him say what he had to say and told him the earliest time I could come out. I would also tell him that IF it was something that I did wrong I would make the plumbing right but he would be paying if it was anything else. (After 8 months there is nothing that I could think of that could have been done wrong.) It would all be in writing before work would be done with.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

You handled it rather well given the circumstances in my opinion. No man should be yelled at, the disrespect is unacceptable. 

Heard a great line in my new John Wayne three pack I purchased recently. While it is just a Hollywood movie, the concept translates rather well into human interaction. 


The Duke would have punched the guy in the mouth. :laughing:

_*“I won’t be wronged, I won’t be insulted, and I won’t be laid a hand on. I don’t do these things to other people, and I require the same from them.” – The Shootist (1976)



*_


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Keep in mind NO ONE has stated, be a doormat and take garbage. However we listen, calm them down, figure out why ,not only do we get the grinder pump we get a backup grinder pump, switch and possibly a larger croc to handle both pumps, alarm and new control panel. It sounds like this is at least the second time they have had a failure with the system. Getting even or telling them to shove it and use someone else netted nothing. Sure the guy was told to shove off and it feels GREAT to be the master of your domain. I wish it would only affect 1 person down the line.10 grand minimum gives me a better feeling.

I can appreciate the circumstances visiting the hospitol and having that stress it is not a happy place.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Old School, Old School, Old School, I am shocked. Why not tell him to turn his phone sideways, THEN shove it up his a$$.......?........:laughing:







On a serious note. I agree with Richard. While we all lose our patience from time to time, it would be more advantageous for you to calmly ask him to stop yelling. If he doesn't calm down, then you are well withing your right to hang up the phone. 

I have learned that one has to walk away from some arguments. When one or both people are shouting and trying to talk over one another, then it's time to exit.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I gave this guy one chance to change his attitude... He is a grow man and should act like one

I have no use for people like this....

His approach was all wrong and if this is the way he goes through he must have a hard time...

Either way ... I would have sent this guy on his way if he continued with attitude...

8 months ago we repaired another plumbing company failure in a part... Some strange reason he didn't get the same company... That should have been the first clue....

This guy was being a real idiot ... The sewage tank and lift chamber was completely submerged under water or sewage... How can he tell what is actually going on if the system is full of water...

But he flies off the handle... Before anybody knows what's going on

People like that ... Can go you know where


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

This is a perfect learning experience especially for all those shops that do residential and light commercial service work and work very hard at keeping the customers you do have.

Old school what you have stated is all understood and dandy believe me I have been in your shoes and have done what you did. It is the natural reaction. It took you years to learn what you have learned concerning plumbing. He is Joe homeowner and has no idea other than what you did and the other company. The reason he called you is the other company screwed up. You might have been referred to him. He may have trust in you. I am not sure where the red flag is here. We receive calls all the time to fix screw-ups of other plumbing companies.

His possible side of the story; Him and wife were out and came home. There kids have used the toilet a few times did a load of laundry his basement is floating in crap. Obviously the lid is not properly sealed. No one has told him this or made an attempt to correct that issue. They have stuff stored down there and now it is damaged. The wife is screaming at him, the kids are freaking out, and he is totally clueless and cannot do anything about the issue other than become upset and frustrated. When a person is angry and frustrated they do not think so well. I think about the time my wife and I came home and my tv was laying on the wood floor broken from my kids playing catch in the house with a football.

On top of this the house stinks, he can’t get you to come out right away because you are busy and what is he going to do. This does not give him the right to be rude and obnoxious however we are the professional and should be able to take control over the situation. We have a very short time to decide what action we will take. Notice I said action verse reaction. Frequently the best action is no action. Silence can be our friend. Let them vent and let them ask you; are you still here. Yes I am waiting until you are done in order for us to get through this intelligently.

Giving someone a chance to stop acting badly is an ultimatum and often confrontational in an already tense situation. I do not know one person that reacts well to an ultimatum. We are taught early on that this is taking control. It does not work with your kids why would it work with an adult acting like a child? It will work with people who fear you. I only want my competition to fear and respect me.

The next time a customer is obnoxious, try silence and allow him or her to finish completely. I know from experience once people vent they now are calmer and more willing to have a discussion. Then if they persist strongly recommend they call someone else. Louder and stronger does not always determine the one in control. You do not have to beat someone up to beat them up.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

People can be so self centered. I could tell you about a crazy women trying to get money out of me not 30 min. out of surgery, while I am in ICU barely alive.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> People can be so self centered. I could tell you about a crazy women trying to get money out of me not 30 min. out of surgery, while I am in ICU barely alive.


Care to share her contact info? :brows: :devil:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> People can be so self centered. I could tell you about a crazy women trying to get money out of me not 30 min. out of surgery, while I am in ICU barely alive.



Wtf are you doing answering a call at that time?...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Wtf are you doing answering a call at that time?...


She came into my room past the nurses, my wife wasn't even back there yet.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> She came into my room past the nurses, my wife wasn't even back there yet.


OH HELL NO!!!

She would have an oxygen tank up her Virginia....:furious:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> She came into my room past the nurses, my wife wasn't even back there yet.



Lol.. My god that woman got nerves of steel, if my wife came in the room and saw this yapping hell hound, it'd be a bloodbath, and the woman would be glad she tried this so close to emergency health care.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

First misconception on your part is this the lift pump after the sewage tank... It's not inside the house


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not trying to HJ OS's thread, just a comment on how demanding people can be, I don't live that way. Another one came in the next day and my wife was there. They were having problems with my breathing and BP and when she walked in, my BP shot through the roof, my wife calmly escorted out of the room and explained that the HP had all my info, she said she was just trying to do her job, some kind of third party something. They didn't come back. Some people would have gone ape shiot on her, for sure.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm pretty good taking crap from people, just don't get on my hands or the people in the office. I will not put up with that.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Back at my old shop, they would always give me the crazy's, cause the more tenured plumbers refused to go, and I was low man at the time, got real good at talking them down, after a bit, Richards is right, at first they just need to vent, then answer them back in a very mild manner, it really will turn away rage, of course there is always going to be exceptions.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I can see if you needed every customer possible...

We are already over booked and working late hours and still not keeping up...

Warning to any one that calls with attitude... They will get the same reaction from me....


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I always try to turn it around and slow them down a little with technical talk, sometimes for half an hour or more. Then as they begin too wane I pounce and confirm they called and would like a professional to respond!Works 99.9% of the time!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

pilot light said:


> I always try to turn it around and slow them down a little with technical talk, sometimes for half an hour or more. Then as they begin too wane I pounce and confirm they called and would like a professional to respond!Works 99.9% of the time!



Half an hour?....not.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Half an hour?....not.


 seems like that long sometimes.... 7 minutes!:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I'm not trying to HJ OS's thread, just a comment on how demanding people can be, I don't live that way. Another one came in the next day and my wife was there. They were having problems with my breathing and BP and when she walked in, my BP shot through the roof, my wife calmly escorted out of the room and explained that the HP had all my info, she said she was just trying to do her job, some kind of third party something. They didn't come back. Some people would have gone ape shiot on her, for sure.


I wouldnt call that high jacking


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

People often think that as a business owner you "Have" to take their crap, for fear of losing their business. What most don't realize is, their "business" is rather insignificant in the big picture. 

How many times you hear someone threaten to take their business elsewhere? To often should be the answer.

I'm not for burning bridges, and like others I can take the harsh words rather well, using silence as a tool. 

But.... We need to remember.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I wouldnt call that high jacking


 I would call it harassment!:furious:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Indie said:


> People often think that as a business owner you "Have" to take their crap, for fear of losing their business. What most don't realize is, their "business" is rather insignificant in the big picture.
> 
> How many times you hear someone threaten to take their business elsewhere? To often should be the answer.
> 
> ...



I always weigh the damage they can do....one pissed customer can spread bad rep like wild fire. Some might, but others don't bother.....


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> I'm pretty good taking crap from people, just don't get on my hands or the people in the office. I will not put up with that.


 
Right on! the help and office are off limits. Like the mafia and family.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> About 10:30 tonight I am sitting at the hospital and a guy calls up and starts swear at me as soon as I answer the phone...
> 
> Not a good time to piss me off....
> 
> ...


That is where I stopped giving a damn. Nothing posted in this thread about how to handle this phone call makes any sense to me if the answer is anything other than "CLICK". There is no way I would subject myself or my staff to this child's rantings. If his parents did not have the good sense to beat his ass to correct these tantrums when he was a todler, why would I waste my time and professionalism trying to teach him a lesson as an adult?

Business is already hard enough. Gaining and keeping customers is hard enough. Hell, life itself is already hard enough and too short.

Give them time to calm down? *BULL CRAP*.  If you think getting your Post Toasties pissed in gives you the right to do the same to me, then do us both a favor and don't call my shop. I do not care if human waste is flowing out the front door of Mother Teresa's house. If part of the customer's plan is to demean my staff or myself, then the best they can hope for is for me to hang up before they get a long overdue reality check. 

No customer, job, or paycheck is important enough or big enough to come with that level of disrespect.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Im sorry...but what gives anyone the right to call a business and curse or threaten them? Things happen and life goes on...I was in the hospital with my wife during her cancer treatments. I got a similar call after the office closed and i told the person also to kiss off. Im sorry but we are not here to be their punching bag because the house flooded or sewer backed up. I bet they wouldnt take it at their work if we called and did it to them because we were having a bad day. 

I am the owner of this company and i will not be desrespected like im some idoit. If you have no respect for me that tells me you sure dont for my employees. 

Sorry..but been in this too long to have to kiss everyones ass and be their whipping boy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I still cannot believe what I am reading. This is just too much.

A customer antagonizes SR while he was in the hospital?

I say we organize a road trip to TX and take care of some biznezz. :furious::furious::furious:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> First misconception on your part is this the lift pump after the sewage tank... It's not inside the house


 

That changes everything. If we look at it from over here we will see that the point is to diffuse and disarm the person and receive different results.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> People can be so self centered. I could tell you about a crazy women trying to get money out of me not 30 min. out of surgery, while I am in ICU barely alive.


 

In 2004 I had my hips replaced. Recovering from anesthetics from the surgery and being moved into a regular room a customer called me to talk to me about the pool company that installed her pool heater. They oversized the pool heater and needed a larger gas line. I then had to call and schedule us to get in there and call her.

People are self- centered and I like that they trust me enough to want to call me even though there are other people that could have helped her at our shop. I wish that was the only time I could recite issues with customers that overstepped the bounds it comes with the territory. Especially when you are the go to person that gets things done.

Rick she had your undivided attention and she knew you could not get away! LOL


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> That is where I stopped giving a damn. Nothing posted in this thread about how to handle this phone call makes any sense to me if the answer is anything other than "CLICK". There is no way I would subject myself or my staff to this child's rantings. If his parents did not have the good sense to beat his ass to correct these tantrums when he was a todler, why would I waste my time and professionalism trying to teach him a lesson as an adult?
> 
> Business is already hard enough. Gaining and keeping customers is hard enough. Hell, life itself is already hard enough and too short.
> 
> ...


John, are you saying when you deal with unreasonable people you always hang- up on them? Nothing stated is about right or wrong it is an alternative way to do business. If I was to hang up on all unreasonable people I probably would not have employees and every person that questions my solutions would be thrown to my competition.

It is not an attack on our manhood or a lack of respect, it is not that personal. We tend to make it personal. It is business and it is about the level of frustration and anger a person has and ignorance. Understood each person has a different tolerance level and if people have a low threshold of tolerance maybe the alternative is not for you. There are 2 ways to fight a fire one is with a fuel enhancer and the other is with something that will put it out. The best thing is it is an individual choice.

I am on a kick right now where there are 2 sides to every story. One man’s truth is another man’s lie. Someone is right someone is wrong and where you stand is determined by which side you’re on. My wish is no one must deal with this kind of thing, sadly we must.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I handle situations different. I have know at the end of the day we are all people, but sometimes we all have to eat ****. I understand OS you have been in the business longer than I've been alive so we are in two totally different positions. My boss is nearly 70 and refuses to tell s customer off, in the slow or busy times. Being his employee in expected to do the same. Some customers feel the need to yell and scream bit as long as you can address the problem or have a guy address the problem they usually end up okay.

My boss has been in business 40+ years and makes every business relationship personal, every customer is number one. It's tough some times because the majority of our customers have been customers for 25+ years and in the busy times you have to pick and choose who comes first.

Bottom line for me is all customers get to vent and I tell them the truth. I can get there or they have to wait because we are busy. 

You tell them you're busy they may call someone else but will probably call you next time. You tell them you're going to shove a phone up their ass chances are they won't be calling you again.

You never know, six months from now you might be slow and looking for every customer possible.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Victory I am sorry that you and your wife are placed in that position I hope and pray that she is able to beat that devil back.
I worked for a company where I called to inform them from the surgeons office that I would be with my wife as she was having a spot removed that was cancerous. They asked me if I was still coming in that day to work. I quit. I have way less tolerance when my wife and children are concerned. The difference my employer knew me and my wife on a personal level along with business.

This brings me to one last thought. Are we really that angry with our customers or are we more angry with the position and place we find ourselves in at that moment?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I am on a kick right now where there are 2 sides to every story. One man’s truth is another man’s lie. Someone is right someone is wrong and where you stand is determined by which side you’re on. My wish is no one must deal with this kind of thing, sadly we must.


I tend to agree with much of what you're saying Richard but not this.

That's for politicians. Truth and the facts are just that. Perspective has no bearing on it. I've never subscribed to the two sides to every story theory. It simply is what it is. One or the other person may not like the side they're on but it changes nothing if everyone's being honest.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

We are plumbers....not therapists.....cool off?...do that and call back. It isn't my job to help you recognize your misdirected anger.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> I tend to agree with much of what you're saying Richard but not this.
> 
> That's for politicians. Truth and the facts are just that. Perspective has no bearing on it. I've never subscribed to the two sides to every story theory. It simply is what it is. One or the other person may not like the side they're on but it changes nothing if everyone's being honest.


 

Mark it is ok and I have no problem with anyone disagreeing. Believe it or not I agree that at times we must fire a customer. I fire customers that take up too much of my time and the dollar volume compared to time is way off to service them.

Rick’s was very black and white being that he was in a hospital bed. This person would be on my do not service list.

In the thread it seems to have gone both ways swearing on one end and threatening to shove the phone up the arse.

I have no doubt there were harsh words those are the facts.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

We are to be professionals at all times but we also have a human factor that includes emotions and situations that can change how we handle things one time over the other. I wasn't there so not gonna throw rocks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> John, are you saying when you deal with unreasonable people you always hang- up on them?...


Not at all. I can be and often am as diplomatic as the day is long. I am also very serious about high quality customer service.

My understanding from the OP is this was blatant disregard, disrespect, and that it was also getting personal. The situation outlined by SR is so shocking I can't imagine how me or MizBiz would have reacted.

That is not the same as a person that happens to be frantic because they just don't know who to call, what to do, or how they will come up with the money to pay. Those folks I will work very hard to help.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That lady had some nerve coming in on SR while he was in ICU- that Is a situation that calls for the ****k off phrase and a good ole' a$$ beating. Those nurses should be fired, for letting someone walk right in on a patient- I believe that violates HIPAA. And in oldschools case, he did the right thing IMO.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

First off my business is very different from many of yours...

We are a mechanical company... We cover plumbing, HVAC and also have a heating and cooling rental company

Our main focus is on the commercial and industrial market....

Our secondary market is residential ...

We bend over backwards for our customers and have established cliental for over 40 years ... 

We do not deal with people like this with attitude as they are high risk....

I would not stand nor tolerate any abuse from anyone towards or staff or our company...

At all times we deal very civil with our clients but in the event that such as this one timer customer cones off with attitude ... IMO ... There is no relationship there and it is in my companies best interest to terminate the dealing with this person immediately

I can recognize that other companies my need and require every possible customer that comes there way.... We are established enough to turn those customers away

Every day I turn down at least 10 customers for various reasons......and some of those reasons most of you know already


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the best way to deal with someone like this is simply tell them you will have someone on their way as soon as possible..... take their name down, their address 
and information..... just dont tell them how soon

take that information and flush it down the toilet, and just dont go out to the house...

let him sit in his own crap for a day or two...:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> This brings me to one last thought. Are we really that angry with our customers or are we more angry with the position and place we find ourselves in at that moment?


Hey Richard, I too agree with most of your comments, & the way you explain, might make me think twice about flying off the handle, with a customer.But............... for me personally, & alot of others here would conclude also, is this. I have been doing this for quite a long time now, & have worked hard to gain what we all strive for, success. Your success might be $10 million in the bank, mine might be $2 million, or half a million, or what ever amount you are comfortable with. But once you have gotten to a certain level, you don't need to put up with anyone's $hit no more. Thats what I call success, not that i am so angry with my life, or as you say, the position I may find myself in, at the moment. Hell no, I'm in a good position, so like Old School said, he is over booked, & probably has had a successful career thus far, so he aint gotta put up with no ones crap anymore, & now he can do what MRBIZ advises, "click", ( I love it).

Now furthermore, I'm sure that most of the people we tell off these days are not 1st time callers. These are people we have dealt with in the past, who you already know are going to be a PITA. So you have these other memorable moments from these morons, going through your head, while they are complaining, &/or yelling, at you. :yes: All I can do is ask myself while they are bit- ching, & complaining, or yelling, or berating me is this.

Do I need this crap anymore? NO
Do I need to go back & work for this customer again, cuz I dreaded it last time? NO
Is what ever money I make gonna change my life, or be worthwhile, to put up with all the hassle? NO
Is this customer gonna call me back 5 times, & complain about about anything & everything, like they usually do? :yes:
While I got plenty of work, & plenty good customers, do I need to waste any more time on this customer that is yelling at me right now? :no:
Hell no, I think I am pretty successful at this point, with my business, & my position at this moment, & in my life, so ............."click".

And you know what else? When I do get rid of these dreaded customers, I feel soooooooo.....good, knowing I aint gotta deal with em anymore. That's Success!:yes: As crazy as it sounds, sometimes you have to fire your customer. I don't want to make it sound like I do it very often, cuz I don't. But of all the customers I have fired over the years, I've never regretted getting rid of any one of them.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Let me make mine clear, it wasn't a customer, it was some third party finance for uninsured patients. Arrangements had been made through the hospital at the start of my treatment. She just didn't have a clue as to what she was doing.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Good guys +1, Idiot customer 0.

I like when the idiot customer gets put in their place. Old School's customer wasn't demanding or high-maintenance. The customer was abusive and talked to Old School like he was a dog. Heck, customer probably treats his dog better.

OldSchool even warned the guy . . . so the guy got what he deserved.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> OldSchool even warned the guy . . . so the guy got what he deserved.


 
the guy did not get what he deserved, (he probably derserves a punch in the nose.) What went down was  he simply did not get old schools services..... that is all.... 

so he probably got into the yellow pages and found the next fellow that was starveing and hungry enough to come out and swim in his septic tank.....

so basically its a win ---win for old school... he is sucessful and does not need to go out to this fools house with his hat in his hand, apologiseing to this jerk... that is good

most of us have weathered a strom since 2007 and 
even though its still pretty bad out there, a lot of your competition has totally withered and died off..

 just being in business today could be looked at a sign of success...:thumbup:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Victory I am sorry that you and your wife are placed in that position I hope and pray that she is able to beat that devil back.
> I worked for a company where I called to inform them from the surgeons office that I would be with my wife as she was having a spot removed that was cancerous. They asked me if I was still coming in that day to work. I quit. I have way less tolerance when my wife and children are concerned. The difference my employer knew me and my wife on a personal level along with business.
> 
> This brings me to one last thought. Are we really that angry with our customers or are we more angry with the position and place we find ourselves in at that moment?


I wasnt mad at the call..i got mad at the attitude they had towards me. Trust me i put up and still do with a lot of crap i dont need to put up with. Lots of people think im a push over because of my kindness. I sell customer service as well as plumbing. But i dont have to be abused either, Its just not cool to do that to another human. 

Yes she is beating the crap out of that!! going on two years with no growth of it. I do not blame you one bit for how you handled the former employer.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> the guy did not get what he deserved, (he probably derserves a punch in the nose.) What went down was he simply did not get old schools services..... that is all....
> 
> so he probably got into the yellow pages and found the next fellow that was starveing and hungry enough to come out and swim in his septic tank.....
> 
> ...


Too true! Got a customer back after 5 years! The other guy must of just vanished! Ode to the vanishing point!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with firing a customer. I have made that statement. It is also great that some are in a position to fire a customer and throw a fist in the air proclaiming that you fired a customer and for good reason. It does feel great.

I am not condoning the customer’s antics. I do not condone Oldschool’s antics either. I do not tolerate a customer swearing at me or anyone on my staff. I do know there are better ways to handle crap like this where it does not bother me and affect my actions once the situation is done. Why do we need to bloody someone up to beat them up?

We are looking at this with this in mind. He was at the hospital, received a call late at night and the customer started swearing and acting unreasonable immediately. 

Hey I like Oldschool and I like his business model. I like a lot of what he says and does. I respect his ability as a businessman and how diversified he is. I also respect his personal life that he shares with us .In this case I believe there is more to the story as Paul Harvey used to say.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Tell one customer to shove a phone up his ahole and you just told all his friends and neighbors too. 

It's a business in the services industry, it seems simple enough to me that if the customer is being out of line you simply let them know in a civil way and end the conversation. I don't care what your customer base is today or how much is in the bank or how successful you are. Tomorrow can change everything and you may be begging for customers. 

Don't forget the early years when you started and all that stuff mattered.

Simply put if you can't handle customers being beyond rude and abusive we are in the wrong business. People generally are not calling us for plumbing/heating/air conditioning when things are fine and dandy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> ...Simply put if you can't handle customers being beyond rude and abusive we are in the wrong business. People generally are not calling us for plumbing/heating/air conditioning when things are fine and dandy.


I refuse to buy into the idea that just because we are in the business to solve problems that stress out our clients, that they are entitled to be abusive.

Are we entitled to be abusive to our dentist because things are not fine and dandy with our abscess?
Are we entitled to be abusive to the nurse because we need assistance with a bed pan?
Are we entitled to be abusive to our parents because things are not dandy in highschool?
Are we entitled to be abusive to a fireman that kicked down our front door to save the est of the house?
Are we entitled to be abusive to the waitress because our food was not prepared properly by the cook?

Being in a service business does not mean I should have to accept being abused.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If we delete all the fluff about where OS was, how late it was, etc... Just the facts of what was said on the phone remain. OS clearly allowed this to escalate farther than was needed but before that he did make an attempt to get the guy to come down a notch. This is why I still believe my response after "Nope he just keeps going on with BS" would be CLICK. No escalation. No inflammatory screaming at a customer. No problem. Just hang up and move on.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It didn't escalate ... 

I answered the call ...

Listened for about 10 seconds

Then warned him to change his attitude

Listen again for another 10 to 20 seconds 

Then I put an end to it....

I did not argue with him ... Simply in a few choice words to call some one who gives a crsp and hung up

Where I was at the time .. Only help me to end it sooner

Like Biz says ... Try treating some one poorly and see what type of service you get...

Actually ... An old saying

Birds of a feather flock together

In other words anybody in his circle of friends are more than likely of the same character...

If any one here thinks that I lost more potential clients is dead wrong...

Because if this guy was giving me referrals I would have had some from him over the last 8 months.. 

So this guy was and is a dud


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> ...Are we entitled to be abusive to the waitress because our food was not prepared properly by the cook?
> 
> Being in a service business does not mean I should have to accept being abused.


And on that note, nothing gripes me more than the schmuck in the restaurant that abuses the wait staff to try and make themselves look important. One reason (not the only reason) the OP was able to give this guy the heave ho, was because he could afford it. A waitress working for tips can't. Not only is it a money issue but she would probably lose her job as well.

Just once I would love to see an abusive customer at a restaurant walk to his car covered in a mixture of maple syrup and brown gravy.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I refuse to buy into the idea that just because we are in the business to solve problems that stress out our clients, that they are entitled to be abusive.
> 
> Are we entitled to be abusive to our dentist because things are not fine and dandy with our abscess?
> Are we entitled to be abusive to the nurse because we need assistance with a bed pan?
> ...


Hence why I said end the conversation in a civil way.

I understand OS may be beyond booked and not need every customer and it is his own business, but I still don't feel telling the customer to shove the phone where it doesn't shine is the way to handle things. It brings you to the same level as the customer.

We are all problem solvers; that ranges from why people have no heat to how to handle an abusive customer. The diplomatic work we need goes hand in hand with the skills and knowledge.

I agree people should treat others with respect but no matter what business you are in there are going to be irrational people to deal with. At the end of the day they are the customer


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> Hence why I said end the conversation in a civil way.
> 
> I understand OS may be beyond booked and not need every customer and it is his own business, but I still don't feel telling the customer to shove the phone where it doesn't shine is the way to handle things. It brings you to the same level as the customer.
> 
> ...


You are also a customer to some one..

Run a little experiment and the next place you deal with act like an idiot and tell me how it goes


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> You are also a customer to some one..
> 
> Run a little experiment and the next place you deal with act like an idiot and tell me how it goes


You're not getting what I am saying. I am not saying it's alright to walk around being a rude arrogant prick to people because you are the customer.

I'm saying that in IMO as a business owner you should be professional. Ahole customers don't bother me personally, I deal with them everyday. As long as they keep paying I have no problem taking a moment to try to calm them down. If that can't work then I simple let them know I'm too busy and they should probably find someone else.

I'm young and employed by someone and you are beyond successful and your own boss. I understand we look at this from two totally different perspectives.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> ...I understand OS may be beyond booked and not need every customer and it is his own business, but I still don't feel telling the customer to shove the phone where it doesn't shine is the way to handle things. It brings you to the same level as the customer...


Agreed there is always a line that maybe should not be crossed but I am a firm believer that this customer has a bully mentality (at least when he is at a distance on the phone) and as such needed to be poked in his own eye for a change (figuratively speaking of course).

Oh well, it is all conjecture for us Sunday morning quarterbacks.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AWWGH said:


> You're not getting what I am saying. I am not saying it's alright to walk around being a rude arrogant prick to people because you are the customer.
> 
> I'm saying that in IMO as a business owner you should be professional. Ahole customers don't bother me personally, I deal with them everyday. As long as they keep paying I have no problem taking a moment to try to calm them down. If that can't work then I simple let them know I'm too busy and they should probably find someone else.
> 
> I'm young and employed by someone and you are beyond successful and your own boss. I understand we look at this from two totally different perspectives.


I see your point... 

My employees are not allowed to say stuff like this to customers... It is referred back to me..
The buck stops here... 

Trust me I would rather ... Not have to deal with customers on this level...

Customers like this don't ever add up to 1% more like .0001% of our customer base... And the income from them is about the same...


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Why do we work for ourselves?

Yes, I remember when every customer mattered, and the need to work with each A'hole one to save the rep you were trying to build.....however....

There comes the reward at a certain point of making it....of not having to deal with BS and the feeling of being "owned" .....if we didn't mind that feeling, we'd still be working for someone else's company, doing things their way, and taking abuse for a paycheck.

However, I WILL try to settle folks down, though I don't really get many pissed off ones.....but there's a cap on the time and energy I put into it.
Somewhere around 5 minutes.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> Why do we work for ourselves?


Because I got tired of saying 'Yes boss.'


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I refuse to buy into the idea that just because we are in the business to solve problems that stress out our clients, that they are entitled to be abusive.
> 
> Are we entitled to be abusive to our dentist because things are not fine and dandy with our abscess?
> Are we entitled to be abusive to the nurse because we need assistance with a bed pan?
> ...


 
Most people that are hurting create stress and the mood is definitely changed. They might not be swearing however they are short tempered. I would say most are probably smart enough to walk away before they say something ignorant.

When I go to a hospital and people are in the beds including myself they are not happy campers and quite often forget how to treat people great people, terrible patients. When we walk away from our parents under our breath we flipped them off saying that 7 letter word.

Would make exceptions to firemen and cops and add military to this list. I am surprised how people speak to police when they are receiving a ticket.
Waitress should make sure the food is what you ordered no abuse but the tip is affected.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> If we delete all the fluff about where OS was, how late it was, etc... Just the facts of what was said on the phone remain. OS clearly allowed this to escalate farther than was needed but before that he did make an attempt to get the guy to come down a notch. This is why I still believe my response after "Nope he just keeps going on with BS" would be CLICK. No escalation. No inflammatory screaming at a customer. No problem. Just hang up and move on.


 

The fluff is what makes the important stuff happen. The time is important and the where is also important. A call answered at 10:30 PM is answered differently than at 10:30 AM. A call answered during working hours by the office is answered differently than the one answered from in this case a visit to the hospital. Sending someone to work at midnight or 1:00 AM is different than sending someone at 12 noon or 1:00 in the afternoon. Especially when it is me that must go, I do not want to go and I know the customer gets that message. Completing the work at 3 PM is different than completing the work at 3: AM. You get home and you are too wired to sleep and the next day is shot. All of this affected the way this call was handled by both and most likely what was stated and how it was stated. Sadly our surroundings do affect the way we do business. Conversely these things affect the way a customer acts and reacts.

The way the customer acted is not acceptable. Please do not think for one second I believe the customer is innocent. He is not. I have never witnessed or heard of a dispute where only 1 person was involved. I have done exactly what OldSchool did and it messed up my whole night and day. Most likely affected the way I treated my wife and children.

If I could not have calmed the guy down I would have hung up on him too. The final action is not in dispute.

What I have told people in the past is; would you care to use different adjectives to describe the issue so we can have an intelligent conversation.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

He didn't call back so I guess my message was effective......

If he would have tried to call back it would have went straight to voice mail..

This fellow had his one chance... I would never take him back as a client... Even if he won the lottery.....

I don't get mad ... Even when I told him where the phone was going to go... I was calm...

I don't fly off the handle ... But I say what I mean and I mean what I say...and I say it once and once only...

I don't beat around the bush....

I am very straight forward and I think most of my customers appreciate that....


----------

